# Renegade SBD



## TBoneOutlaw (Jul 12, 2011)

My son has a left handed Renegade SBD compound bow that he has recently outgrown. I am hoping you guys can help me out. I have sent e-mails and called Renegade direct several times and even talked to someone twice about getting replacement limbs for my sons bow. Both times I was told they would have to check inventory once they got back to the office and call me back. I have yet to receive a call back. I have checked with a couple of places on their distributor list as well with no luck. Do any of you guys know of how I could go about getting pricing and availability for the 34/45# and 50/60# limbs?

Cheers!
Mike


----------

